
Solving The Wrong Problem (2011) - hackercanon
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/the-wrong-problem/?
======
fluxic
"Keep the cost of failure low and the value of success high"

I wonder if this approach to iterative building is applicable to other fields.
You can iterate on a plane or a website, even a stand-up comedy routine. But
what about a novel? Or song?

~~~
k__
In the past, I found that the person testing your software has a half-life.

After a period of testing, they know your software as well as you and can't
bring innovation anymore.

I think songs are a bit easier to iterate than novels. Most people listen to
songs they like multiple times, but they won't read a novel they like as
often.

------
anguswithgusto
Lots of "major problems" that are problem the wrong problems. Curing cancer,
reconciling quantum physics and general relativity, the "hard problem" of
consciousness. We'll probably see these questions answered eventually, but in
ways parallel to the methods currently being tried.

